# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کسی میدونه این کد ها به چه زبانی هستن؟امکان دیکد هست؟

## sah.2012

سلام
کسی میدونه این کد ها به چه زبانی هستن؟امکان دیکد هست؟
7dac7ddb-9b7f-4c80-8ecb-7ef29d333dc8
6996532f-be7c-42a4-9522-86071fdbc067
3a590542-416c-46c7-98be-c04bb48915b5

----------


## sah.2012

h...................

----------


## downfile

:متفکر:  نچ! نمیدونم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

حالا زبان این کدها بماند، کسی میدونه ارتباط این تاپیک با تالار Zend چیه؟

----------


## deragonpc

میشه بگید این هارو از کجا گیر آوردید ؟ یعنی منبعش کجا بوده بنظرم اینا کد های hash شده باشن البته سعی کردم بشکنمش اما چون زبانشو نمیدونستم نشد با روش های LM, NTLM, md2, md4, md5, md5(md5), md5-half, sha1, sha1(sha1_bin()), sha224, sha256, sha384, sha512, ripeMD160, whirlpool, MySQL 4.1+ تست کردم اگه منبع رو بدید بهتر میشه .

----------

